# Carplan Tyre Paint - anygood??



## gti fly (May 19, 2011)

Just spotted this at a local motor factors

Same stuff as on ebay:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TETROSYL-..._Body_Shop_Supplies_Paint&hash=item5d2f5cb90c

Anyone used this stuff care to comment on it please?

Durability, finish etc.. Also does it dry completely or does it leave a sticky mess - ie would I ruin my trousers if I brushed up against this when squeezing in and out of my Garage! LOL

Ideally I'm looking for a long lasting tyre shine/gloss to replace everything that i've tried. Currently using Gtecnic T1, and whilst good it still eventually washes off (as do all tyre dressings) in our typical wet british weather


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

No tyre dressing will last forever some are better than others and im surprised you dont get on well with the T1 iv heard good things. 

Do you apply to a clean tyre everytime or just wash the wheels and put it on?

I would recommend Autoglym rubber cleaner plus only comes in 5L but well worth it


----------



## gti fly (May 19, 2011)

Anyone used Tyre paint before?

I notice Halfords do one too...


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I tried tyre paint a few years ago, admittedly it was before I understood all this 'detailing' stuff, but I found tyre paint to be rubbish really, once it was dry it just cracked and was just generally a pain in the ****, far better getting a proper tyre dressing and just applying when needed, I love T1 and have found it to be by far the longest lasting tyre dressing, I coated my tyres a few weeks ago with it and despite all the weather that our wonderful country has thrown at us, wind, rain, sun etc its still in evidence on the tyre. Could it be down to how you have applied it, I have found it can be fussy at times, get the tyres really clean, and then apply, I find two coats is good, I do two light coats, just dab some on an applicator sponge I use the sponge washing up pads that are about 18p for 5 in the supermarket, and wipe it round the tyre but almost rubbing it into the tyre, go round the whole car like that, and then leave for 10 mins and redo the same application technique, but make sure its got a really good even coat that is almost rubbed 'into' the tyre and thats it, looks good and gives a nice satin finish.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

tyre paint honestly,get a grip,its for the 1990s


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Rubbish,stick with the Gel or spray/wipe on stuff.


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

i used T1 for the first time last week, goes on really easy with a yellow sponge applicator. nice and even and gives a great finish and is still noticable a week later


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

its total **** being blunt, not sure how than can even get away with still selling it!!!


----------

